# lung fish



## carpetsnake (Apr 20, 2009)

hi does any one keep lung fish {* Neoceratodus forsteri}*
*found a site that sells them in australia*


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 21, 2009)

The site you found is the only licenced breeder in the world. He's only about an hour or so north of you. They are pretty easy to keep. Give them decent filtration, places to hide, keep up with the water changes and don't expect to see much of them when they are little. Keeping them singly is probably safest but my brother has two in the one tank without any problems yet. Be prepared to move them to bigger tanks/pond as they grow. More specific information can be found at some of the fisho sites like http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/ They are a very interesting fish to keep and are next on my list to get.


----------



## obsessive (Apr 21, 2009)

I have has one for a little over a year now. Are you getting one carpetsnake?


----------



## carpetsnake (Apr 21, 2009)

thinking of it they r $550 each


----------



## carpetsnake (Apr 21, 2009)

any got pics of set ups


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 21, 2009)

Whats the website where they're for sale?


----------



## carpetsnake (Apr 21, 2009)

www.ceratodus.com/


----------



## obsessive (Apr 22, 2009)

I paid $550.00 for mine. I wouldn't imagine the price rising too much since then.

Here is a photo of my lungfish and the tank he is in.


----------



## kupper (Apr 22, 2009)

obsessive the pits on that lungfishes nose is not normal and i would consider getting it seen too, do the tandanus cats bully the lungfish?


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 22, 2009)

How often do you take them for walks on a leash?


----------



## kupper (Apr 22, 2009)

you dont LOL although mine use to end up on the arpet every morning


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 22, 2009)

Haha I realise that it was a joke


----------



## obsessive (Apr 22, 2009)

Already had the pits sussed Kuppa... after a quick treatment they went away. The photo was taken a good 6 months ago and he is a mark of health now. I had the Rhendals in the tank to biologically set the tank up and I think they brought disease in with them. He is by himself now, I did have some rainbows also but the lung is slow to get to his food and any other fish would eat it before he even noticed it was in the tank.


----------



## itbites (Apr 22, 2009)

How bizarre looking is that!..lol


----------



## kupper (Apr 22, 2009)

awesome stuff mate , just would ahte for yout o loose sucha nice peice of prehistroic history 

i lost one when i first got one because a sucking catfish ate his skin off his whole body then it got infected


----------



## Pythonking (Apr 22, 2009)

I love lungfish I see them all the time up at Wivenhoe they surface near my kayak and make a really weird noise scares the crap out of me...


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 22, 2009)

They are amazing looking creatures. I didnt know anything about being allowed to keep them as pets and even if it was possible, so good to get info.

Would be great to own a living "missing link" hehe


----------

